# Übles Problem mit TS3



## HostileRecords (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Also da ich nun schon seit einigen Tagen versuche dieses Problem zu beheben, frage ich hier nun mal ob jemand einen rat weiß.

Undzwar ist es so, dass wenn ich TS3 anmache und ins WOW oder Left4Dead2 gehe... Stimmen im TS3 so stark "verzerren" oder "laggen" das ich kein einziges Wort mehr verstehe, von keinem im Channel, und so wie die sie sagen.. Laggt es bei mir auch so wenn ich Sprechen will, also verstehen sie auch kein Wort mehr von mir.
Ich habe Alle Codecs im TS ausprobiert, bei keinem war es auch nur annähernd besser.
Aktuellen Soundtreiber hab ich installiert, außerdem war das Problem nicht seit anfang an da.. sondern AB dem ERSTEN Aktualisieren vom TS3.. das war vor einigen Wochen.

Ich habe schon die vermutung das mein PC zu schwach ist, aber das muss ja dann irgendwas gewesen sein.. das mit dem ersten TS3 Patch gekommen ist.

Irgendwer eine Ahnung was ich überhaupt tun/versuchen könnte? Habe alles mögliche an Seiten schon gesucht und einige Tipps ausprobiert.. ohne erfolg!


----------



## Tinyx (23. Juli 2010)

Also ein richtigen Rat habeich nicht aber könnte sein das dein Headset kaputt ist. Wenn du ein anderes hast versuche es mal den aus. 


mfg

Tinyx


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Juli 2010)

Abhilfe könnte da eine richtige Soundkarte bringen. Ich denke mal du nutzt eine OnBoard-Soundkarte. Eventuell könnte es was bringen wenn du in WoW die Anzahl der Kanäle etwas reduzierst. So ist die Soundkarte scheinbar einfach überlastet und fängt an zu verzerren. 
Dem Headset sollte das egal sein, wenn es ein konventionelles ist. Bei einem USB-Headset besteht eventuell auch die Möglichkeit das es daran liegen kann. Dann bringen vielleicht neuere Treiber dafür etwas.


----------



## HostileRecords (23. Juli 2010)

Das mit den Kanälen hatte ich schon immer auf lowest.
Ich habe vorhin probiert meine Soundkarte anzuschliessen, und es ist genau das selbe wie bei der Onboard... null verbesserung.

Freunde sagen alle, es liegt am Rechner... verstehe nur nicht, wieso es zu Anfang von TS3 einwandfrei lief.. was soll in dem ersten Update gewesen sein.. was den PC aufmal so sehr belastet?


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Juli 2010)

Tja das weis ich leider auch nicht. Aber könnte ja ein Bug sein. Das muss ja auch nicht jeden Rechner betreffen sondern nur bestimmte. Eine komplette Neuinstallation von Windows rate ich normalerweise nicht, aber wenn es nicht anders geht, sollte man es vielleicht doch machen. Aber eine 100%tige Garantie das es dann weg ist, ist das leider auch nicht.


----------

